# What weight rod, and a decent one on a budget?



## ad905 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey guys,

Now I have ab Abu Muscle tip 3-6kg 1.83 m that I am very happy with, coupled with a 1000 size shimano exage and 4kg fireline. Now I havnt hooked one yet, because I am worried the tackle wont stand up, but I would love to have a go at some Kingfish.

I have a 2500 size shimano sienna which I could load with some slightly stronger braid if needed. What are the recommendations here? What rating rod and line would you use? It will be used for both trolling a few lures and dropping down live bait. I have my eye on the Shimano Aqua Tip range, as they suit my budget. If anyone has any recommendations about other rods that might fit my needs, or comments on my outfits please feel free.

Cheers AD


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Buy a cheap shimano rod like a 7 foot snapper rod like a catana or evo....strong in the but and will match your reel.....lots of varibles but thats a suggestion...there will be more....kingfish on 2500 reel...hmmmmmmmm

to be honest you can land anything with a 2500 within reason...if you are good enough and tire the fish out.....I use my 2500 over here for small sambos etc...but a 4000 is more suited for snapper and small kings maybe...ive got my 2500 spooled with 12lbs....8lbs.....you can go higher no probs......it just might take a while to land a kingfish...im not sure but if they are anything like a pissed off 6lbs *****...then ya might be slightly undergunned....


----------



## kingy (Sep 19, 2013)

hey mate, i was in a similar position not to long back and had a budget of about $200 for a rod and reel to go chasing some biiger reef fish up harvey bay way. I went into rays outdoors and got there version of the team daiwa rod on sale for $79 (10kg 1 piece) and a 4000 cheapo daiwa reel for 60 on sale and 20lb fireline. I was really impressed with how the rod handled, the reel kept up but should of spent a bit more dosh and got the next model up. In my experience you do get what you pay for and dont stress about the "oh you gotta get shimano" or "you gotta get this". It's what you like and if it lands you a fish why change it. Hope that helps


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Where are you fishing for the kingfish AD?
Wherre you are will determinw the size of the fish, the tactics employed and the advice re outfits
The kingfish in SA are different to the kingys in Sydney which are different to the kingys in Brisbane


----------



## ad905 (Apr 14, 2014)

Cheers for the comments guys, Sydney harbour for the Kings! From my experience the reel and line is always more important than the reel. With regards to my dropping the 'shimano' name a lot, its only because I really rate their reels. I dont mind going to others for rods, but shimano really know how to engineer gears and as such fishing reels. Ill be fishing in 10 - 20m of water but very close to a drop off, so it wouldn't take long for the king to try and snag me up. Having not hooked one yet, I am unsure as to what class rod I should be looking at for my heavier Kayak outfit, 4 - 8 kg? 10kg ? Line to match? Pretty sure I will be able to get the majority in ok on 2500 size reel. I have seen a few cruising about at the 1m mark.


----------



## ad905 (Apr 14, 2014)

In reply to the 20lb fireline, with the elevated breaking strain it really has, couldn't this prove an issue to break when snagged?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

ad905 said:


> Cheers for the comments guys, Sydney harbour for the Kings! From my experience the reel and line is always more important than the reel. With regards to my dropping the 'shimano' name a lot, its only because I really rate their reels. I dont mind going to others for rods, but shimano really know how to engineer gears and as such fishing reels. Ill be fishing in 10 - 20m of water but very close to a drop off, so it wouldn't take long for the king to try and snag me up. Having not hooked one yet, I am unsure as to what class rod I should be looking at for my heavier Kayak outfit, 4 - 8 kg? 10kg ? Line to match? Pretty sure I will be able to get the majority in ok on 2500 size reel. I have seen a few cruising about at the 1m mark.


Sydney

Theres a good few guys on here who target them regularly for yaks
I'm sure they'll chip in
Keep an eye out on the trip reports to see who they are, and see if any fututre trips are planned

Good luck and psit some pics when you hang one ;-)


----------

